# Modification question - SFB



## big10fan (Aug 4, 2012)

IMG00082.jpg



__ big10fan
__ Aug 4, 2012






I'm inheriting a Brinkman charcoal grill like this.  Super basic grill. 2 vents on top, two on bottom.  Would I be able to add a SFB to this?  And would it require a lot of modifications?  Would the char-griller SFB be compatible?  Thanks for any input you can give.

P.S. I started a thread like this awhile ago, but was mistaken on the type of grill.


----------



## big10fan (Aug 5, 2012)

two things.

1.  I thought I put this thread specifically in the SFB category, but accidentally put it here.  Could a mod move it over for me?

2.  Here was my other thread.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125173/worth-it-to-add-a-sfb#post_838487  Thought I was getting a char-grill but this one is a brinkmann.  Doubt the char-grill SFB is compatible, but was wondering if it could work with a few modifications.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hard to tell if it will work , but if the side of the smoker is flat and the side fire box is flat . then you will have to cut out the hole on the firebox

(should be able to punch it out. Should be a football shape when done. ) and then on the smoker cut a hole to match the side firebox hole.

then just bolt it together. Just check Home Depot . They have a firebox made by brinkmann. I would think this should bolt right up to it (not sure) but worth checking out. You will have to take the shelf off.

_*  ( Use this Brinkmann Off-Set Firebox Smoker with the Brinkmann Dual Function Grill and Smoker units)  *_

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/outdoors/outdoor-living/off-set-fire-box-accessory-88933.html

hope this helps you some.


----------



## piaconis (Aug 5, 2012)

A SFB is only half the battle.  Once you add it, how will you vent the cooking chamber?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big10fan (Aug 5, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Hard to tell if it will work , but if the side of the smoker is flat and the side fire box is flat . then you will have to cut out the hole on the firebox
> 
> (should be able to punch it out. Should be a football shape when done. ) and then on the smoker cut a hole to match the side firebox hole.
> 
> ...


thanks for the input.  honestly didn't know brinkmann made a SFB, was looking at their site for one and didn't see anything.  kinda spendy, but might have to go that route.  if all else fails, could weld it on i guess.


----------



## big10fan (Aug 5, 2012)

piaconis said:


> A SFB is only half the battle. Once you add it, how will you vent the cooking chamber?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


the lid of the grill has vents on both sides just right under the top.   hope that wording makes sense.  the picture doesn't show it though.


----------



## piaconis (Aug 6, 2012)

If it has vents on both sides, you may not get smoke to the other end of the grill.  You may want to consider closing those off and adding a stack on the opposite side of the SFB.


----------



## big10fan (Aug 6, 2012)

piaconis said:


> If it has vents on both sides, you may not get smoke to the other end of the grill.  You may want to consider closing those off and adding a stack on the opposite side of the SFB.


they are adjustable vents, thankfully.


----------



## big10fan (Nov 6, 2012)

here's what i ended up doing.  thanks so much for the tips and advice.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130004/new-build-not-sure-what-category-this-fits-in


----------

